#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      Weve long heard about the GT350 and its magnificent engine. After finally getting some seat time, its clear that the Shelby lives up to the hype. Sure, its effortlessly fast and a bargain, but the screaming motor and stellar exhaust note is what makes this one of the most special cars on sale.Ford Shelby Mustang G350And though it has the amenities for street driving, the adaptive dampers cant hide that this Mustang was built to go fast. Its stiff over bumps and the tramlining can make it more work to drive than your average car.The Ford Mustang Shelby GT350 was introduced for the 2016 model year to critical acclaim. Most of the praise went to the massive, 5.2-liter V-8 thats special to the GT350 and its more-aggressive sibling, the GT350R. Unlike the GT350R, though, the standard-issue Shelby gets some notable upgrades for 2019.Well have to spend some more time with it before we have a verdict on what its like to live with, but the GT350 is certainly one of the most fun cars weve tested.  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

